# Urban Skateparks in your city



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Basically just post photos of any urban skatepark in your city.

*Lee and Joe Jamail Skatepark - Houston*






















































This park is thought to have the largest cradle in the US.

*Galveston Skatepark - Galveston*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Burnside Skatepark - Portland* 

Located under the east end of the Burnside Bridge, the skatepark was originally built by the skating community without permission and eventually the city approved the area as a public skatepark.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*HK SK8 Parks*

Chai Wan



















Mei Foo


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

In *Stockholm, Sweden, EU*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*









http://www.oocities.com/gregory_fewer/Brussels_sk8c.jpg









http://images.travelpod.com/users/kerryco64/1.1221910680.a-skatepark.jpg









http://quisimages.s3.amazonaws.com/brusselsbowl.jpg









http://lh3.ggpht.com/_xLUxHCGaoz4/RyoyyQTbe4I/AAAAAAAAAHs/OEflogYxMkQ/DSC01714.JPG









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4068193.jpg


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

A new one just opened up in Astoria Park, Queens, NYC.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

San Francisco has two skateparks in the city limits:

Potrero Del Sol skate park:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francille/2630769010/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feemcgill/2677844964/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cynner/4054018508/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cynnersf/3635989583/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cynnersf/3638058814/in/photostream/


Crocker Amazon skate park:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shinobi009/3127216721/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shinobi009/3127217087/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shinobi009/3127216823/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


















by diddie













































by dsmcycles


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Those shown here without graffiti are nice. Neat and with a modernist look.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Alamosa Skatepark Envinronment - Albuquerque, New Mexico*


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

this are a skate park in brescia italy


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

its annoying beyond belief that these things only started popping up recently. i could have used one of them when i was a kid.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ It took time for skating to become dissociated from graffiti and school dropouts and be accepted as just another alternative sport.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Denver Skatepark - Denver*


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ It took time for skating to become dissociated from graffiti and school dropouts and be accepted as just another alternative sport.


is it even popular nowadays? i thought kids just stayed indoors and played video games.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*BackSide Skatepark - Buenos Aires*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

foadi said:


> is it even popular nowadays? i thought kids just stayed indoors and played video games.


It's still fairly popular. In fact since it has gone mainstream, it is not uncommon to see even adults within the 20-40 demographic skateboarding.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

The Brussels one is very well fitted architecturally (remember visiting it)

Eindhoven has a great temporary skate-hall in an old Philips Factory. Great atmosphere and very well done. I tend to go there just to take a beer some times.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Is that part of area51 project?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

_Galit Skatepark_ in southern Tel Aviv, next to Nokia Arena


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Skateparks of Tehran

Enqelab skatepark








http://www.iran-extreme.com/seLight...lery&app=Galleries&docId=11542&docParId=11471

Opening this year as part of a redevelopment project:









The images are from summer 2010. You can see the current state here (flash): link

















_abbasabad.tehran.ir_


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Likas Skatepark, Kota Kinabalu - Malaysia*




































by skateboard

*Mon't Kiara Skatepark, Kuala Lumpur*









bu Anton


----------



## Dukecz (Dec 6, 2010)

From Czech
Brno








Hradec Kralove








Prague


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Berlin*

Mellowpark






Skatehalle


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Brussels, Belgium*






*Other place for skating in Brussels and skating at urban parks:*






* Hasselt,Belgium*
ONE OF THE BEST OUTDOOR SKATEPARKS IN THE BENELUX









http://tmm.channelwood.org/images/hasselt-skate-02.jpg









http://www.publicpartners.be/_cms/pics/foto_sys_Beelden_Bestand_1.jpg









http://www.publicpartners.be/_cms/pics/foto_sys_Referenties_Foto_1_2.jpg









http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4886/skate1.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/95/215033679_121070daed.jpg?v=0


*First 2 vids are a must see!*


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Other ones are really nice, but this is bad, filthy and should be painted.










It deposes against the better mainstream image and acceptance of skating with all this graffiti trashing the skate park. The local authorities should give it a couple layers of paint.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ It is the same skatepark as the other pictures...It is sand blasted a few times a year to get the graffiti off, i pass there alomost on a daily base.... But it really is an uphill battle, one week afther they sand blasted it the graffiti is back...


----------



## patch (Feb 21, 2007)

Romford Skatepark, Essex, UK















































The snake run:


----------



## patch (Feb 21, 2007)

Stockwell Skatepark, Stockwell, London


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Is that part of area51 project?


yes, it's Area51


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mat Hoffman's skate/BMX park in Oklahoma City! http://www.okc.gov/parks/skatepark/index.html


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> Other ones are really nice, but this is bad, filthy and should be painted.


Paint actually makes it worse for skateboarders/skaters since it makes the concrete surface more slick.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Paint actually makes it worse for skateboarders/skaters since it makes the concrete surface more slick.


So how to remove graffiti in a way that keep the surfaces good for sport?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> So how to remove graffiti in a way that keep the surfaces good for sport?





> It is the same skatepark as the other pictures*...It is sand blasted a few times a year to get the graffiti off*, i pass there alomost on a daily base.... But it really is an uphill battle, one week afther they sand blasted it the graffiti is back...


This way


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Aurora, CO:*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Louisville Extreme Sports Park - Louisville, KY:*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Deportivo Francisco I. Madero Skatepark - Mexico City*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Wilson Skatepark - Chicago*


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Atlanta has never had any "official" public skateparks, but now there are two under construction.
At the Old Fourth Ward park, as part of the "Beltline" project:









It's actually going to be a huge skatepark, funded in part by the Tony Hawk Foundation.









The other skatepark will be in Piedmont Park.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Channel Street Skatepark - San Pedro, CA


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Some skateparks in Milano, Italy

_Parco Lambro_




























_Gratosoglio_



















_Trinity Skatepark_




























_Area ex-Motta_





































_Bastard Bowl_



















_Corsico_



















_Garbagnate_



















_Legnano_




























Source >>> http://www.skatemap.it/spot/Milano


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

We have no skate parks that I know of, we prefer soccer/football or whatever you people call it. So the government has built a soccer/football playground in every area.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Conqnot said:


> We have no skate parks that I know of, we prefer soccer/football or whatever you people call it. So the government has built a soccer/football playground in every area.


how boring, you only have one sport you can play in your area? There is always street skating, thats all I ever did.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

weava said:


> how boring, you only have one sport you can play in your area? There is always street skating, thats all I ever did.


No, we also have public basketball courts. No one here cares about skateboarding except for a few people.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cocoa Beach Skatepark - Cocoa Beach, FL


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing Square Skate Park, Tokyo, Japan









Shinjuku E.D.I.T. Park TOKYO


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some pics of the new Atlanta 4th ward skatepark.




























Pics taken from gridline


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The current Cleveland Skatepark:


















Plans for the new and improved Cleveland Skatepark now under construction thanks to the Tony Hawk Foundation.
http://www.publicsquaregroup.com/cleveland-skatepark


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^the project looks nice. The graffiti, though, annoys me to the roof. Such a nice space and people trash it graffiti.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^^

you wont like this one so..Limerick Skatepark in Limerick City, Ireland


----------



## kimi78 (Feb 28, 2010)

Skate park in Novi Sad, Serbia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydGKstuUgXU


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

Skatepark right next to Yankee Stadium in the Bronx.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Spenard Skatepark in Anchorage, Alaska:*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Kamiloiki Skatepark in Honolulu:*


Kamiloiki skatepark by poinographer, on Flickr


Kamiloiki skatepark by poinographer, on Flickr


Kamiloiki skatepark by poinographer, on Flickr


Kamiloiki skatepark by poinographer, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Pier 62 Skatepark at Chelsea Piers in New York City:*


2010 September NYC - Pier 62 Skatepark - Hudson River Park by CaptainKidder, on Flickr

Untitled by Jae Kim, on Flickr



201005_HRPChelseaCove_14 by curbed, on Flickr


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*FDR Skatepark in Philadelphia:*


Philadelphia skatepark by lawtonhilary, on Flickr


fdr skatepark by Jacob Marcinek, on Flickr


 Philadelphia by giantelephants, on Flickr


fdr skatepark by Jacob Marcinek, on Flickr


FDR Skatepark by goodgovernor, on Flickr


FDR Skatepark by goodgovernor, on Flickr


----------



## mtcechet (Nov 3, 2011)

*Snake run Parque Marinha*, Porto Alegre, Brazil



















*Swell Skate Camp*, Porto Alegre, Brazil


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

A recent picture of the skate park I posted earlier from Abbas Abad Hills, Tehran (IR)








Source: www.8five2.com

The pool looks pretty awesome. I can't wait to skate there in summer.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mount Trashmore Skatepark in Virginia Beach, Virginia, USA.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrecostaaa/7154184868/sizes/l/in/photolist-bUc4UY-dpeDFe-dpeDrH-dpePwG-dpeNtC-dpeF2x-dpeNkW-dpeN4f-dpeDWk-dpeDP2-dpeEkX-dpeQ7f-dpeN85-dpf5Qa-dpeENZ-dpeDdH-dpeNq1-dpeE72-dpeNQC-dpePHw-dpeP9w-dpeQ3w-dpeNFm-dpeD9P-dpePBU-dpeEd2-dpeEEa-dpePTb-dpeCTR-bo8X61-eB9T4f-bUfkaP-bUfkop-cbBywA-bUfkpv-bUfk3g-cbBxVQ-bUfk4P-arJSvg-arJRak-arJZka-arJVpa-arMy8s-arJRkT-arMuwQ-arMxS7/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwickstraw/6198482937/sizes/l/in/photolist-arJR2t-arMxyJ-arMzQQ-arMBwq-arMz89/


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

I really like this thread - please keep posting


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

There are not many established skateparks in Oslo, Norway - it's probably a remainder after the prohibition time in the '80s when people were prosecuted for using it. However at least one temporary have been made at the plot were the new Norwegian national museum is intended to be built.









http://www.bygg.no/id/77182.0









http://www.justme.ws/articles_post.asp?id=236037









http://www.justme.ws/articles_post.asp?id=236037


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

South Bank, London


UnderCroft BMX by tomgsonline, on Flickr


Southbank HC9Q9835-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


Stockwell, London


Stockwell Skatepark Jam by London Street Riders, on Flickr


Stockwell Skatepark Jam by London Street Riders, on Flickr​


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:

http://www.westblaak.com/skatepark/index.php?table=knowledge&ID=50


----------

